# Hide router



## llcoolsu

How do i hide the fact that im connecting thtough a router. I am at student accomodation and they when i try to connect through the wireless internet through my router it says i can not go on the internet because they have detected i have connected through a router. The problem here is that i need to have my laptop on my bed not stuck with a wire to the wall in a dark corner of the room. Im sure there is a way to hide it and trick it into thinking it is a direct connection. Thanks in advance.:good:


----------



## Bacon

Lost me right here:


llcoolsu said:


> I am at student accomodation and they when i try to connect through the wireless internet through my router it says i can not go on the internet because they have detected i have connected through a router.



Are you trying to connect to a router at student accommodation with the same settings you use to connect to the router at your home? Is that what your trying to say?


----------



## LA1

why do you need to use a router? just use the wireless card in your notebook


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

llcoolsu said:


> The problem here is that i need to have my laptop on my bed not stuck with a wire to the wall in a dark corner of the room.



He needs a router so he doesn't have to sit in a dark corner. He can use his wireless card only if there is a router in the room, I thought he made that quite clear. And about your question, I don't know anything about that, but I would just buy a long LAN cable if you're willing to spend a little money. Here's two you can check out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812189033 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812189038


----------



## llcoolsu

Stoic Sentinel said:


> He needs a router so he doesn't have to sit in a dark corner. He can use his wireless card only if there is a router in the room, I thought he made that quite clear. And about your question, I don't know anything about that, but I would just buy a long LAN cable if you're willing to spend a little money. Here's two you can check out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812189033 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812189038



he gets what i mean...basically we cernet connect through a service called ask4 which you have to register with and have your internet through them. Problem is when i have set up the router and connect to it through wireless and open internet explorer it says router detected. Must be settings to stop them detecting its a router


----------



## louca001

*Ask4 Student Broadband*

I've got some major problems with these people......

Ask4 Student broadband works like this. The buildings are already wired up with Cat 5 that goes back to a switch which is then fiber to internet. The access is MAC address controlled so the not anyone can come along and use without paying!

The switch had NAT detection which cuts your broadband line if you have a wireless router connected.

1 standard license is 1 MAC address. You can get a bolt on from them so you can have 3 MAC address but for someone like me it's no good as I have a desktop, laptop, xbox, ps3, wireless mobile, wireless nabaztag rabbit and an o2 wireless joggler.

I've got a 4 port wireless access point on the cat 5 outlet letting me plug in my laptop and use it wirelessly. I've also got an xbox that I've had to plug into the access point as it doesn't support xbox live wirelessly. So I've only got my laptop and Xbox on the internet and there's 25 meter a cable running from my bedroom to my xbox in the living room.

And this is the best bit........... The switch has been set up so there's no network between the devices so I can't watch videos from my laptop on my xbox on the big TV!


They're basically scared of someone using a wireless router to supply everyone in a 5 bed apartment with internet access.

I'm looking into a T-Mobile Wireless Internet Dongle at £20 a month so I can have a home network and use things how they were intended!


----------

